# Activities group on the Costa del Sol



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Now that the summer is coming to a close and cooler days make room for exploring the great outdoors that we live in, its time to get more people together to experience all that the region offers.
Various events are organised by different groups in the region and are open to everybody, such as the Marbella 4 day walking festival from the 11th to 14th of October.

A small group of friends of mine are planning to arrange regular meet-up's, for activity based days out. For example an afternoon at Paintball, cableski, Padel events, Karting, mountainbiking, etc etc etc.

The first event will most likely be the first Saturday in October with a trip to Amazonia Aventura in Elviria There will probably be about a dozen of us. all are welcome.

Anybody wishing to join the group can find more details on our facebook page - Costa del Sol Activities or send me a PM


----------

